# TT Mk2 Ring pic.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

its just no where near as good looking as the Mk1 V6


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> its just no where near as good looking as the Mk1 V6


Just wait for the S-line body kit. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looking at that piccie, I'm really not sure about the position Audi have put the petrol cap on the new mk2.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> its just no where near as good looking as the Mk1 V6


I like it to enough to ditch my QS for, and thats a V6 improved


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Iceman said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > its just no where near as good looking as the Mk1 V6
> ...


Any idea on cost


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Mysterio said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait for the S-line body kit. :wink:
> ...


Something like 1800-2100,- Euro.

Hans.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

ooh really 8) ? There will definately be an s-line bodykit? Any idea how it will look or any pics anywhere?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

More importantly, when?!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> More importantly, when?!


no, more important - wheres the pics


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

OK, priority to me is when - if it is post mid-2007, then I don't want to know what it will look like. If before then, then yes please.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> More importantly, when?!


With the introduction of the TTS. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

This TT Mk2 was 20 sec faster on the Nordschleife than the old TT QS model.
But it is not clear what engine/drivetrain layout it had.
2.0T (200, 220, 265 hp) 3.2 VR6, 3.6 VR6, manual or DSG, FWD or Quattro, magnetic ride. ???

Hans.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Hans.


I dont know about anyone else but that is the worst pic yet!. I dont like the look of it. 

I still will have to see one in the flesh to make my mind up. :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

DXN said:


> I dont know about anyone else but that is the worst pic yet!. I dont like the look of it.


I agree, i like Black cars but the new TT in a dark color. :?

Hans.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

DXN said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Hans.
> ...


Totally agree with you. Looks very poor.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

anyone know when the TTS is likely to be launched?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> anyone know when the TTS is likely to be launched?


Most likely Auto salon Geneva 2007.

Hans.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

hmm, interesting, and even more time in which I can start saving the shekels!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Hans.


Hans, from that picture it looks like the blanking plates / fake grills around the fog lights have been removed. I wondered whether that's an option for them, to direct more air at the front brakes should future more potent models need it.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


I agree even more! Yuk...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Hans, from that picture it looks like the blanking plates / fake grills around the fog lights have been removed. I wondered whether that's an option for them, to direct more air at the front brakes should future more potent models need it.


The TTS with 2.0 FSI K04 turbo 260 hp engine will have a duo intercooler behind those side grills.

Hans.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> The TTS with 2.0 FSI K04 turbo 260 hp engine will have a duo intercooler behind those side grills.


slightly OT: saw the first pic of the TTRS in a mag today, but since it's release is planned for model year 2008 i wonder if there really is a design yet or if that was photoshopped (it didn't look photoshopped to me though).

do you have any info on the status of the TTRS or of the release date for the TTS? (i guess that one comes out before the RS?) every info is welcome 

oh, and a stupid question: what is the major advantage of a 2.0 260hp engine over the 3.2 250hp engine? to me it doesn't sound superior at all even though the TTS will be more expensive than the TT i guess?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

der_horst said:


> oh, and a stupid question: what is the major advantage of a 2.0 260hp engine over the 3.2 250hp engine? to me it doesn't sound superior at all even though the TTS will be more expensive than the TT i guess?


Less weight. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Hans.


Looks like a rounded 350Z :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

will the TTRS or TTS be available with DSG?


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> will the TTRS or TTS be available with DSG?


is there anything better? otherwise, why shouldn't it?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Yes, S Tronic! :roll:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Yes, S Tronic! :roll:


which is DSG's new name 
i liked the old name better though. iirc porsche also called their's s-tronic some time ago.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hence the :roll: . Audi trying to steer away from the VW.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Hence the :roll: . Audi trying to steer away from the VW.


Hmmm..... indeed so - shame they've steered straight to a name which shouts "Naff marketing gimic for an auto gearbox", and away from one which provoked questions, interest and sounded minimalist, and was thus in keeping with the TT MK1 image. I suspect that the S-Tronic name does suit what will become the MKII image though :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Another 2 pics of the TT Mk2 on the Nordschleife.


















Hans.


----------

